# Surprise!



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Tough Love kidded 4 days early. In the barn with the herd. Glad I found them. Three does. All three have red tails just like their Daddy.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

LOVE the red tails! Congratulations!!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Great news - more baby pix please.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

3 red tailed does, how sweet is that!?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Ok seriously, how cute is that, all 3 girls with red tails???? What a lovely surprise to walk out to, so glad you found them! She was definitely over being pregnant and not worried about the doe code at all


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Oh how cute!! Congrats on all 3 does and everyone coming out fine on their own!! Love the red tails!! I am really getting the itch to add a few boer goats to our Nubian herd!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Congrats....I secretly like the surprise kiddings...means I didnt have to fret over it lol...as long as everything went well of course


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

happybleats said:


> Congrats....I secretly like the surprise kiddings...means I didnt have to fret over it lol...as long as everything went well of course


I hear you. But as we all know, they can go the other way too.

I made a executive decision and puled both little ones and left just the bigger one on Tough Love. She didn't look like she had a lot of milk and I knew three was "no way", so I thought why not take both, as two at a time isn't a whole lot more work than one bottle baby. I weighed the big one and she is only 7.6 lbs, so those little ones are probably less than 5 lbs. The big one is perfect 1+1 teated and is fully pigmented with that red tail, so I think this will give her the best shot to be a show kid as well.

The little girls are doing well in my tub. Tough Love is doing fine.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats on the kids.


----------

